
Can Lego Break a Steel Axle? - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRn5waE0qfk
======
peter_d_sherman
Observations:

By

A) Adjusting the gear ratio such that twist could be introduced in the steel
axle;

and

B) Reversing (and re-reversing) that twist enough times, eventually a stress
crack was formed;

C) That stress crack, coupled with enough additional reversing and re-
reversing of the twist, resulted in the steel eventually becoming completely
cracked.

So yes, under certain circumstances, plastic Lego can indeed break a steel
axle...

